# Transmission question?



## UnqlSam239 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey quick question...
What type of tranmission come standard in the 6spd goats? i mean brand, model#, etc...
thnx for any answers, i'm just curious.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

It is a Mexico made brand called Tremec and the model is T-56.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The GTO's use a T-56 M12 off the top of my head it uses the same one gear set as the C5 Z06 not the same as the F-body, Mustangs, and Vipers.


----------

